# Tamiya Pit Crew



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Having accumulated some sets of Tamiya pit crew figures I would like to modify them, changing poses, etc. I am most familiar with doing this with Sculpey polymer clay which requires time in the oven to harden. I assume the Tamiya figures are styrene and I wonder if they will withstand the 275 F baking cycle. 
I have seen 215 F mentioned as the low end of the baking range and the amount of sculpey will be fairly thin so this could work.
Probably I can take some of the sprue material and test it but maybe some of you have already done this. 
I suppose I could also use "body" putty ;-) and not have to do the baking.
Advice please,
Tom


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Don't know about that way, but I've cut up many folks with a jeweler's saw and reshaped / re-positioned with a dental pick and gel CA. I use accelerator to speed up the setting between applications. When cured CA can be filed to shape with ... jeweler's files and sanding discs run slow.
Use with good ventilation, CA burns my eyes.

ps: spray the accelerator into a cup and use the pick for discrete application. You can sculpt the CA before it sets, that's why I avoided spraying the work.

John


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting method John,
Thanks, I'll have to try it. On the 7/8ths list Carlo Spirito, an accomplished sculptor, uses Figma archetype manikins which he "fleshes" out with Sculpey and they withstand the oven hardening process. I've used Squadron putty in the past after gluing the limbs back on (with CA) but now find Sculpey easier to work.
Best regards,
Tom


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, would any of the dental products you have used translate into suitable modeling "clay"? Or, would their cost be an issue?
Looking forward to seeing you at DH.

Larry


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Two things to look up:
Apoxie Sculpt Modeling Compound
and
Milliput


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Larry,
I have used some impression materials and resins in the past but the materials made for the purpose are better suited and less expensive. I don't think I've registered for DH yet.
Forrest,
I've used several types of putty including Milliput, auto body glazing compound etc. but was not familiar with Apoxie sculpt. I'll check it out.


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Though I do not modify those vinyl action figures it was folks who do where I learned of Apoxie from.
Here's a short photo tutorial from a website popular with that crowd.

https://www.figurerealm.com/customtutorial?action=view&id=31


----------



## on30gn15 (May 23, 2009)

Tom Bowdler said:


> I am most familiar with doing this with Sculpey polymer clay which requires time in the oven to harden.


also from there - I have neither tried it nor seen it done.


> Figures melting in the oven when you cure your Sculpey? Try boiling them instead!


https://www.figurerealm.com/customtutorial?action=view&id=39


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom;

Crayola makes a modeling clay that will air dry overnight. Don't know whether it is too coarse for your needs, but you can refer to the photos and decide for yourself.

A friend wanted me to make a (three digit) fielder's mitt for a ninja turtle mascot figurine. The figure was cast in a vinyl-like plastic, and I was reluctant to bake it, Air dry seemed the safest way to go. Also made a trophy-sized brown trout for a bear figure to hold.


















Hope this helps,
David Meashey


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

I've had great luck with 2-part *Magic Sculpt*. Works like clay and hardens in just a few hours without baking.


----------

